# Google is bad



## grainger (Aug 16, 2017)

hey all

So, as many of you have read my blood sugars hate me. I mean absolutely hate me. I'm 6 weeks pregnant (mini cheer) but for the last 4 weeks I've struggled to get a blood sugar in normal range. My consultants etc are helping and I'm uploading my data every 2 days but basically my body is rebelling.

Anyway... things I've learnt I shouldn't do today...

Read anything about how high blood sugars in the first trimester can harm your baby

Read anything anyone else has ever written about having high blood sugars in first trimester mainly as they considered 9.0 to be high whereas right now I'd be in heaven if that was my highest reading.

Read anything about pregnancy and miscarriage and chances of having a 3rd one.

Basically I shouldn't go online! I've learnt this now so until I've had first scan, maybe 2nd or 3rd scan if I get that far I feel I should stay away from the web. So bye bye for now lovely people (probably until next week when I realise I'm internet obsessed!) xx


----------



## Amigo (Aug 16, 2017)

grainger said:


> hey all
> 
> So, as many of you have read my blood sugars hate me. I mean absolutely hate me. I'm 6 weeks pregnant (mini cheer) but for the last 4 weeks I've struggled to get a blood sugar in normal range. My consultants etc are helping and I'm uploading my data every 2 days but basically my body is rebelling.
> 
> ...



You know what they say about googling medical information online grainger? 

'One of these days you'll die of a misprint!'

It's too easy to interpret things out of context or read worse scenario stories. Nobody publishes good, no problem stories or outcomes so there's all this doom or gloom research and spook info to put your glucose levels up even more!
According to Dr. Google I should be ticking the days off the calendar and my husband's symptoms suggest he is heavily pregnant with twins! 

Step away from it girl...their story isn't your story!!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Aug 16, 2017)

Google literally saved my life! After feeling very ill I googled my symptoms and it said type 1 diabetes, DKA seek medical help, so I went to A&E and the rest is history.
I do agree about googling when pregnant though. I scared myself witless after googling stuff when pregnant with my twins


----------



## New-journey (Aug 16, 2017)

grainger said:


> hey all
> 
> So, as many of you have read my blood sugars hate me. I mean absolutely hate me. I'm 6 weeks pregnant (mini cheer) but for the last 4 weeks I've struggled to get a blood sugar in normal range. My consultants etc are helping and I'm uploading my data every 2 days but basically my body is rebelling.
> 
> ...


That's all sounds scary and not helpful. Great you have supportive consultants and definitely cheering here! You need to do whatever you can to feel good and look after yourself. You are your main priority, so staying away from Internet sounds a good plan until you are ready, and sending loads of positive vibes.


----------

